# TV without cable/satellite in GTA



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Back in late 2003 we decided that most programming on television was absolute CRAP, and that there was little on the boob tube that we found necessary, (especially with the internet providing so much real-time news), so we informed Rogers Cable that we no longer wanted their service back in late December of 2003. After three weeks we still were getting cable tv, so I called them and asked why. They said it sometimes took a while to "pull the plug".

Fine.

Well, after cancelling Rogers Cable over a year and a half ago, they finally cut us off yesterday. Yeah, before you flame me for not just disconnecting our cable in the house...it was just so damn satisfying to get LEGALLY free cable tv from those bastards at Rogers! But now the free ride is over and we can get back to what we wanted to do in the first place - minimal TV exposure.

We still want access to CBC and TVO, so I was hoping some here might have some advice as to what indoor antennas would be good for getting a good, clean picture and sound from local broadcasters in regular VHF and UHF?

Mel


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

a standard indor bunny ears style antenna and some aluminum foil does the trick for me...i get ctv, global, tvo, and cbc in french and english


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

comprehab, what do you do with the aluminum foil? Now don't get kinky on me....



Mel


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

funny how you gave up on tv, but continued watching while you gave it up a year and a half ago.

good work.

im sure you will have your cable back on within 3 months.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

nice depmode101. Intelligent reply. Thanks for that. Dipstick.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

melonie - after referring to me, and my coworkers as bastards can you blame me for a smart ass response.

u have to admit that there is truth to my response, as sarcastic as it is - 
you decided to give up TV cause of all the "crap" but when it was still connected, you still managed to find something that wasnt "crap", or perhaps less "crappy".

you should be aware that the old tv antenna wont be holding up in a couple of years when all tv broadcasters have to send out their signals by way of digital signal only.

as well, with all the digital channels available, i think its easier to find programming that is suited to specific shows - i.e. Tech TV, BBC Canada, HGTV
tv is more than the "Crap" that FOX or other channels show.

either way - were not all bastards at Rogers - ive been with the company for 9 years and think its a great place to work - im sure you would take offense if i said that the place you worked at were bastards as well.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

i just wrap yards of aluminum foil to the antenna, it greatly improves reception...and lets keep the personal attacks to a MINIMUM...(depmode101 AND melonie)


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Mel. You should be able to get CBC, CTV, City TV, Global, Toronto 1, CH and a few others too, with a regular antenna. Congratulations on giving Rogers the boot and on the free legal cable! I think they've been screwing people over for years - their services are over-priced (mostly because they know they have all the cable-wanters over a barrel) and the customer service is disgusting.
(Sorry depmode101 but I am speaking from my own experience and many others have had similar experiences.)


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Melonie said:


> Back in late 2003 we decided that most programming on television was absolute CRAP, and that there was little on the boob tube that we found necessary, (especially with the internet providing so much real-time news), so we informed Rogers Cable that we no longer wanted their service back in late December of 2003. After three weeks we still were getting cable tv, so I called them and asked why. They said it sometimes took a while to "pull the plug".
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...


Congratulations it's a great feeling not to have to give Teddy his money every month , personally I have been without Robers cable now for over 3 years but I do have a satellite system for my pay per view movies and events , and a powered antenna for my local channels wich I pick up CBC, CTV, City TV, Fox Buffalo, and a few others.

Laterz


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I have no major beef with Rogers, but clearly, many people do:
http://www.ihaterogers.ca/

True, every large company is hated by someone, but Rogers does seem to draw a lot of ire.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> I think they've been screwing people over for years - their services are over-priced (mostly because they know they have all the cable-wanters over a barrel)


perhaps i should just ignore the rogers bashing, but i guess im taking it personal cause ive been employed here for 9 years.

Rogers prices are inline, if not cheaper than the alternatives.
and Rogers is not a monopoly - 
for cable - you can get satelitte as an alternative.
for internet - there are many options
for wireless - theres telus, and bell

if your service is interupted and your lines need repair - Rogers does not charge for this - i find this to be something other utility companies dont do - they charge for visits to your location.

i think its just easy to take a jab at Rogers - so people do.

i have yet to find someone that can show where rogers costs some outrageous rate compared to any other company for the same service.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting rid of my tv (though I subscribe to ExpressVu (they screw their customers up too), the channel line-up is essentially the same across all providers ) but the problem is, the channels I want to keep are 3 digital ones which aren't available over the air  Oh well. 

HDTV channels are also free over the air but I imagine it's best to use an outdoor antenna for those. 

Back on topic: if you do a search on slinky antennas you will find information on building an antenna with a metal slinky! I know it works for radio but I don't know about television.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

sketch - thanks for the advice and for trying to bring this thread back onto the rails. A slinky no less!

Mel


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

depmode101 said:


> if your service is interupted and your lines need repair - Rogers does not charge for this - i find this to be something other utility companies dont do - they charge for visits to your location.


For shame, a company charging to ensure that "their" network actually delivers a service to your door?
SLA for most companies in the genre state what is and what is not covered. 

I don't think that Rogers has the monopoly on stupidity. Bell called up once to sell me "insurance" on the lines that they had installed. The amount was minimal (3$/month) or something but still wanting to charge for what they installed??!. 

All telco/cable/internet seem to be money grabbing wherever they can. Fees are ridiculous - you have network access fees, charges for statements, billing charges, inquiry charges, 911 fees (don't hide behind the CRTC on this one), you have to pay for channels you don't want, the packages are made to extract the maximum amount of money from end users....


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I gave up watching TV three years ago - at least - and I don't even miss it.
Don't watch it AT ALL


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

There was a really great article about using bunny ears, and other (more sophisticated) equipment to go cable free in a recent issue of Popular Science. It was about a guy in New York City, I believe, trying to get a decent signal, and had some good ideas on hardware. I will try to figure out where it is, but it might still be on newsstands...


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

melonie, try http://freetoronto.tv/ for lots of good info on setting up antennas, both indoor and outdoor, and what channells you can receive in the toronto area. i know a few people who are doing this who can receive about 10-11 channels both local and from buffalo. 

also, don't let depmode scare you, hdtv will also be available over-the-air, mandated by both the crtc and the fcc, i believe. although the receivers are a little pricey right now, the prices will come down eventually. i believe cityty is the first to be broadcasting in hdtv over-the-air. 

here's a good article in maclean's about hdtv. 

also check out cdtv.ca for more info on hdtv and over-the-air broadcasts.

hope this helps,

miguel


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thanks Miguel and CN!*

Wow, awesome posts Miguel and CN!

Exactly what the doctor ordered! I'll check those resources out.

Thanks muchly!

Oh, and I won't let depmode scare me. No worries about that!

;-]

Mel


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey Melonie, if you ever want to go back to TV, we've been with <a href="http://www.look.ca">Look </a> for years and years and I believe you can get them in Toronto still (they stopped taking on new clients for a while because of their financial difficulties). Their pricing is pretty good, they don't lose signal in storms because they are land based, not satellite and you used to be able to select individual channels and have a really basic package for cheap but I don't know that they do that anymore.

PS - you can call us all bastards because I work for government and I'm used to it.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

I hear you MBD. Those working civil service jobs must develop thick skins or end up taking stress leave!

Mel



MBD said:


> you can call us all bastards because I work for government and I'm used to it.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I work for the post office, people do not hold us in high regard either! You can't let it bother you too much, chances are that their ideas are so ingrained (sp?) that you would never be able to change it, except in a very small number. All you can do is do your job the best that you can!

I realize that we definately do not take as much flack as some other jobs though... You all know who you are...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I haven't had cable in about 8 or 9 years, but I did have satellite for about a year in 2003-2004. We had to cancel when we moved to a new apartment that didn't have line-of-sight. We also had cable when I moved to this new apartment in December but it got shut down after a few months (it was left by the previous tennants). I bought a Plextor ConvertX DVR which I never use now because we don't have cable. Once in a while I'll "tape" Jon Stewart for my wife who falls asleep too early (being 9 months pregnant will do that to ya)

I hate watching TV, my wife hates the internet. It evens out.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

CN said:


> I work for the post office, people do not hold us in high regard either! ...


I don't work for the post office, and I just want to say that I've always been *amazed* by the Canadian Postal Service. For someone like me, Canada Post is like Apple computers as in; "How do they do that?!" I don't know how Canada Post gets a letter or package hundreds and hundreds of kilometres from my post box to a mail box on someone's house in a day or two, and just for a few dimes. I have about as much trouble with Canada Post as I do with Apple computers.
_Hooray_ for the Canada Post workers!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

well I gotta say there is some fantastic info in this thread.....all my wife and I ever watch is the Amazing Race!

I'm all up for turning off Rogers now too....we pay $27 a month and most of the channels we watch now we could get for free anyway, I never knew that!

Will someone explain what exactly I'd be missing if I ditched my basic cable package for this ???


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

If I just went for a set top antenna.....what kind of reception would I get in my upstrairs bedroom at Main/Gerrard area ?

Could anyone recommend a good set top antenna ? how much would I be looking at ? I'm intrigued by this now.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Loafer said:


> If I just went for a set top antenna.....what kind of reception would I get in my upstrairs bedroom at Main/Gerrard area ?
> 
> Could anyone recommend a good set top antenna ? how much would I be looking at ? I'm intrigued by this now.


The Terk antennas are pretty good and I've heard good things about them in the past, the only thing is that you can't buy them from just anybody up here as they don't have a direct dealer, go to www.terk.com and see what they have and if you're still interested give my brother a call at 416-890-5494 and see if he can help you out or order one from the states. The only other one that I know of is the  RCA CANT711 it's an indoor/outdoor powered antenna and it seems to get good results around the GTA and ussually sells for around 100.00.

Laterz


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SoyMac said:


> I don't work for the post office, and I just want to say that I've always been *amazed* by the Canadian Postal Service. For someone like me, Canada Post is like Apple computers as in; "How do they do that?!" I don't know how Canada Post gets a letter or package hundreds and hundreds of kilometres from my post box to a mail box on someone's house in a day or two, and just for a few dimes. I have about as much trouble with Canada Post as I do with Apple computers.
> _Hooray_ for the Canada Post workers!


You have GOT to be kidding.
Canada Post employees are barely human. Grunting and growling at every turn.
I routinely (once per week) get the wrong mail in my box at the post office. No local delivery at my current rural location. Too far for that over paid Canada Post employee to drive his/her car.

I don't know which is worse. Bell or Canada Post.

PS - I don't have the option of Rogers up here, but I do miss it. I used to have Rogers in Toronto. They are much better than Bell.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

The website you all want to go to is...

Digital Home Canada 

Look into the forums, particluarly look up the Topics on OTA.

The Antennae you want is something from ChannelMaster or WineGuard. Tek is something you want to stay away from.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> You have GOT to be kidding.
> Canada Post employees are barely human. Grunting and growling at every turn...
> .


Nope. No joke. I mail a lot of stuff, and Canada Post totally rocks.
Also, I put 50 puny cents on a letter, it gets where it's going, fast, and Canada Post is operating in the black. Awesome!


----------

